# Uber X and dang luggage!



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

I had two ladies request a ride this evening. I get there and their security guard is giving me a hard time. Then I get to them and they have two bags going to the airport. I tell them my car can't hold luggage. Request unexpected XL. The get mad call me out my name!

I cussed they old horn faces a** out and drove off.
I'm not here to be disrespected. It's my 2017 car and I feel I have the right to carry luggage or not. Was I wrong?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Well.....your car can't hold luggage? What kind of car is it?


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Is it Smart car? Mini? lol dude ...why cancel airport ride


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a sneaking suspicion that uber-ing isn't a good choice for you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It's one thing if they both had 2 full size check in and 1 full size carry on. But one luggage each? Denying service because of luggage that more than likely can fit is definitely wrong and you go and cuss them out?


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I'd have to wonder what kind of car you have since 2 pax with 2 bags each I can fit in a Prius


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I carry luggage all the time.
More than happy to do it.


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

lol remember one day I was picking up pax from hotel, saw him standing with luggage, guessed it was airport I was happy finally long run, but he was going to different hotel one mile down the avenue, fml


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

cubert said:


> lol remember one day I was picking up pax from hotel, saw him standing with luggage, guessed it was airport I was happy finally long run, but he was going to different hotel one mile down the avenue, fml


Yeah I've had a few that I think are airport runs and it's to an office or something. Sales reps and regional people in a lot of companies have luggage as a briefcase. Of course I've also had pickups where it looks like a guy with a jacket and a laptop bag and he heads to the airport


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yea luggage usually means nice long airport run. I did have one that I got excited but like above, ended up just going to different hotel but most are airport runs.


----------



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Well.....your car can't hold luggage? What kind of car is it?


My car is Hyundai Elantra. I just purchased this car about two months. I don't want any damage to my car by touting luggage in it
Plus airport rides here are long and don't pay a damn thing. The last ride I did to the airport got me 8.99! This is for a dang 13 mile trip. Plus the stress of the airport is not worth it. plus people in Miami FL ways have a smelly nasty bag they want to bring in the car. Dont know what attic or crypt they get these bags from... but I sure as heck don't want the filth or the stench in my car!


----------



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

SunnySonya said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that uber-ing isn't a good choice for you.


Yes Uber is not a good fit for me.


----------



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It's one thing if they both had 2 full size check in and 1 full size carry on. But one luggage each? Denying service because of luggage that more than likely can fit is definitely wrong and you go and cuss them out?


No animals,strollers, babies, and no luggage in my car. Babies because I don't have a car seat.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lwill21 said:


> No animals,strollers, babies, and no luggage in my car. Babies because I don't have a car seat.


You shouldn't be in the fare for hire business then. You're way to particular about your vehicle. If you want to profit from the public with driving your car then you have to accept, within reason, the public in your vehicle. Just wait till you have a puker.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Ok....I hope it works out for you.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Lwill21 said:


> My car is Hyundai Elantra


Ok still not a good reason just a poor excuse I drive a Hyndai Elantra and I load up luggage sometime a little too much......but then again I drive a taxi and my average airport run pays me $40......but driving for Uber $8.99 is that life changing money.......other people said it before and I will repeat.....transportation for pay is just not for you......smh


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You should be more worried about insurance and service animals than a few bags. 

What did your insurance company say when you were using your brand new car for commercial purposes?

Are you prepared to refuse a service animal and be prosecuted?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lwill21 said:


> My car is Hyundai Elantra. I just purchased this car about two months. I don't want any damage to my car by touting luggage in it
> Plus airport rides here are long and don't pay a damn thing. The last ride I did to the airport got me 8.99! This is for a dang 13 mile trip. Plus the stress of the airport is not worth it. plus people in Miami FL ways have a smelly nasty bag they want to bring in the car. Dont know what attic or crypt they get these bags from... but I sure as heck don't want the filth or the stench in my car!


So you'd rather have short trips that don't pay a thing than long trips that don't pay a think, but more than the short trips that don't pay a thing?

Luggage is the universal sign of a long trip, long trips pay better than short trips.

But it is your car and your income, so do as you please. I don't allow animals outside of service animals, nor do I allow babies without proper seating. If they're in a stroller, they probably need a car seat and unless they have a combination stroller, chances are they don't have a car seat.

All this aside, it's the fact that you had the nerve to cuss them out because you have a piss poor view of luggage and airport runs? 2 ladies and 2 luggage is not a stretch for an Elantra and they have no reason to request an XL for that load...

Stop babying that Elantra, it ain't anything special...


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

Lwill21 said:


> Yes Uber is not a good fit for me.


Life is too short to spend much time being bitter and angry over a part time job that doesn't pay very well, or offer opportunity for advancement. 
Go enjoy your life and your sweet new car. 
Stop ubering.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Lwill21 said:


> I had two ladies request a ride this evening. I get there and their security guard is giving me a hard time. Then I get to them and they have two bags going to the airport. I tell them my car can't hold luggage. Request unexpected XL. The get mad call me out my name!
> 
> I cussed they old horn faces a** out and drove off.
> I'm not here to be disrespected. It's my 2017 car and I feel I have the right to carry luggage or not. Was I wrong?


Yes you were wrong.


----------



## BEXi (Oct 25, 2016)

Youre driving for UBER, dude. And youre worried about luggage putting more wear and tear on your car?


Hahahahaha.. Thanks I needed that laugh.


----------



## deepfriar (Sep 28, 2016)

Two passengers and their luggage seems like a pretty reasonable request in the car-for-hire business. You took the job, so be prepared to do the job.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SunnySonya said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that uber-ing isn't a good choice for you.


He wanted a dramatic way to tell us his car is a 2017. Lets give him the validation he seeks...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> He wanted a dramatic way to tell us his car is a 2017. Lets give him the validation he seeks...


_She_ wanted a dramatic way to tell us _her_ car is a 2017. Lets give _her_ the validation _she_ seeks...

Fixed it for you.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

Well, you're providing a service......Uber and Lyft airport runs are part of the service. Pretty basic stuff. Maybe this isn't for you? Not insulting you, but just saying the obvious.....taking people to airports is part of the job. People going to airports 99/100 have luggage.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Lwill21 said:


> My car is Hyundai Elantra. I just purchased this car about two months. I don't want any damage to my car by touting luggage in it
> Plus airport rides here are long and don't pay a damn thing. The last ride I did to the airport got me 8.99! This is for a dang 13 mile trip. Plus the stress of the airport is not worth it. plus people in Miami FL ways have a smelly nasty bag they want to bring in the car. Dont know what attic or crypt they get these bags from... but I sure as heck don't want the filth or the stench in my car!


Got the same probably the same ppl I carry ,got them from a,hotel in Worcester ma saying they are from Florida, wtf..they have two big luggages , only one fit in the trunk they other one I stuck it in the back set vertically so the tow ladies can set in the back, one in the front, three young ladies I guess, drove 6 miles away, got 4.8$, 0 $ tips i carried your huge luggage and fix them in the car by the way they were before in uberxl after I figured it out . Some pax have big luggage and listen we are not a taxi for the price they pay, even long ride not worth it for a small sedan car, 2017 elantra ? They should tip you, write a note in the back seat and front passenger seat [ tips is not included in the trip ,it's not mandatory but it's muck appreciated, thank you. If I have just a 2004 car looking nice outside I will put it, my car is old 2002 and just a decent car .


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Ifyou tip yes, if you pay at least 2x I will take them, otherwise no and no, if I see ppl with big baggage,say sorry , if I pax got mad I said madly I don't carry you and your baggage for 5-10$ no , go request uber x or a cab, pay me as a cab and will take your baggage, so if anyone argue they got what they have to hear. ok? if we are an uber employees you have no choice you have to do it,we work for uber with no benifits no retirement no social security no health insurance. . We are a cheap partners ok?
And a crappy mileage pay on the top. that's the reason I don't drive full time and I shoose my pax . NO body has the right to tell me who I carry and who not. Couple days ago I carry a pax going north like 71 miles ,90cents, got 63$ and back 71 miles not even a single ping,just after 40 mile got a ping 20 minutes away not take it , I accept the trip because the pax seems to be nice and friendly .


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Yea luggage usually means nice long airport run. I did have one that I got excited but like above, ended up just going to different hotel but most are airport runs.


Here, downtown to airport is $6-8.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

The driver is completely right, why carry heavy luggage for a crappy pay, this is not a job , A job means your boss pay your social security and may offer you health and other benefits ok?
Or the pax willing to tip you, got many asking me we will take care of you when I see they have baggage I said thank you. Otherwise no and no


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rat said:


> Here, downtown to airport is $6-8.


Granted from Downtown Atlanta to the airport is usually just a $12 ride, but i routinely get people as far north as the outer perimeter, usually a solid $26-30 run.



stephan said:


> The driver is completely right, why carry heavy luggage for a crappy pay, this is not a job , A job means your boss pay your social security and may offer you health and other benefits ok?


The Op wasn't talking about helping with carrying the luggage, she was just complaining about luggage in general, thinking her Elantra was too special for luggage. I help with luggage not necessarily to be "nice" although I'm sure it looks that way. I do it so they don't bang up my rear bumper or drag their luggage over it, scratching it.

I love luggage because it usually means an airport run, but airport runs are pretty good out here in Atlanta.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

6$ don't bother


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

stephan said:


> 6$ don't bother


I only drive XL at surge anymore. I pity anyone doing this full time.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Granted from Downtown Atlanta to the airport is usually just a $12 ride, but i routinely get people as far north as the outer perimeter, usually a solid $26-30 run.
> 
> The Op wasn't talking about helping with carrying the luggage, she was just complaining about luggage in general, thinking her Elantra was too special for luggage. I help with luggage not necessarily to be "nice" although I'm sure it looks that way. I do it so they don't bang up my rear bumper or drag their luggage over it, scratching it.
> 
> I love luggage because it usually means an airport run, but airport runs are pretty good out here in Atlanta.


Helping is nice, but not all pax with heavy baggage are nice and they tips you, I did many time, after I shoose who to carry and who to refuse . Generally I don't mind normal baggage 20 pounds and maximum 2. I respect other uber driver who like to carry more or not to do at all.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

Lwill21 said:


> I had two ladies request a ride this evening. I get there and their security guard is giving me a hard time. Then I get to them and they have two bags going to the airport. I tell them my car can't hold luggage. Request unexpected XL. The get mad call me out my name!
> 
> I cussed they old horn faces a** out and drove off.
> I'm not here to be disrespected. It's my 2017 car and I feel I have the right to carry luggage or not. Was I wrong?


_*Sounds like a phony made up story.*_


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Ok still not a good reason just a poor excuse I drive a Hyndai Elantra and I load up luggage sometime a little too much......but then again I drive a taxi and my average airport run pays me $40......but driving for Uber $8.99 is that life changing money.......other people said it before and I will repeat.....transportation for pay is just not for you......smh


The more I drive for Uber, the more I am convinced taxis deserve every penny they charge


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Lwill21 said:


> Was I wrong?


Nope. Even if they had no luggage. Your car, your choice who comes in or not.

I assume your car is not a lease by the way you're talking about it. I think everyone was careful in the beginning, hoping and praying that everyone respects your property as much as you do, but after time you learn the general public is disrespectful and dirty.
If you use your car for Uber people are gonna do stupid sh*t in it, plain and simple. Luckily, we have cleaning fees that Uber has never given me trouble for.


----------



## JJG47 (Sep 6, 2015)

Lwill21 said:


> Yes Uber is not a good fit for me.


Acceptance is the first step - find another job


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Like many here, I tend to get happy when I see luggage- it usually means long airport runs.. especially since I usually work in the northern suburbs and the international airport is far south. 
Cramming luggage into my old Stratus can be a challenge, but it's usually worth it. (Having a backseat navigator can be a little irritating, though.)


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Ubering a new car haha, why don't you just flush some cash down the toilet, it would save you time. People aren't going treat a car like that with care and respect, it's sure to show signs of wear and tear soon.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Why didn't you tell them to order another uberx for luggage?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I thought he was going to say family of 4 with 6 pieces of luggage. I get those cheapos , they say oh we will squeez them in on seats i say sorry i have leather seats but two old bag with 2 old bags. That should be doable or i dont think u should do uber. Prob deactvated soon anyway as reports pile up on him.


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

stephan said:


> The driver is completely right, why carry heavy luggage for a crappy pay, this is not a job , A job means your boss pay your social security and may offer you health and other benefits ok?
> Or the pax willing to tip you, got many asking me we will take care of you when I see they have baggage I said thank you. Otherwise no and no


Of course this isn't a job. It's a side hustle.


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> Nope. Even if they had no luggage. Your car, your choice who comes in or not.
> 
> I assume your car is not a lease by the way you're talking about it. I think everyone was careful in the beginning, hoping and praying that everyone respects your property as much as you do, but after time you learn the general public is disrespectful and dirty.
> If you use your car for Uber people are gonna do stupid sh*t in it, plain and simple. Luckily, we have cleaning fees that Uber has never given me trouble for.


To get anything from uber for a cleaning fee you have to take good pictures. They've always paid me when providing pics.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

SunnySonya said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that uber-ing isn't a good choice for you.


I like


Lwill21 said:


> I had two ladies request a ride this evening. I get there and their security guard is giving me a hard time. Then I get to them and they have two bags going to the airport. I tell them my car can't hold luggage. Request unexpected XL. The get mad call me out my name!
> 
> I cussed they old horn faces a** out and drove off.
> I'm not here to be disrespected. It's my 2017 car and I feel I have the right to carry luggage or not. Was I wrong?


I see deactivation in your future.... If they report you to uber.


----------



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

njn said:


> _She_ wanted a dramatic way to tell us _her_ car is a 2017. Lets give _her_ the validation _she_ seeks...
> 
> Fixed it for you.


Thanks for correcting the guy above. I'm a female.


----------



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Granted from Downtown Atlanta to the airport is usually just a $12 ride, but i routinely get people as far north as the outer perimeter, usually a solid $26-30 run.
> 
> The Op wasn't talking about helping with carrying the luggage, she was just complaining about luggage in general, thinking her Elantra was too special for luggage. I help with luggage not necessarily to be "nice" although I'm sure it looks that way. I do it so they don't bang up my rear bumper or drag their luggage over it, scratching it.
> 
> I love luggage because it usually means an airport run, but airport runs are pretty good out here in Atlanta.





Lost in the Ozone said:


> _*Sounds like a phony made up story.*_


No this was a real situation I experienced. When I drove Uber in California, we were not allowed ro go to the airport. Things have changed now.


----------

